
Why Tim Cook Is Steve Ballmer and Why He Still Has His Job at Apple (2016) - replyifuagree
https://steveblank.com/2016/10/24/why-tim-cook-is-steve-ballmer-and-why-he-still-has-his-job-at-apple/
======
zepto
Seems like this was just wrong.

Bill gates was never really that visionary about products, but was a great
businessman.

Ballmer was neither.

Steve Jobs was a visionary in many ways, one of which was to understand that
the company needed to become a machine that could outlive him not merely by
appointing Tim Cook.

He spoke about this at various times. He said his finest product was _apple
itself_.

I’m not saying they won’t fail, but I am saying that Jobs was aware of the
problem and intentionally built the company to function without a line
visionary CEO.

